# error: imagemagick y xwd

## luisx

saludos a todos de nuevo. no soy tan frecuente, y ahora es porque he estado la mayor parte del dia tratando de instalar gentoo y ya instale el xorg-x11 y ahora voy con kde pero se me queda en la compilacion de imagemagiick les dejo aqui la salida del error haber si alguien tuvo algo parecido. busque en los bugs pero nada , no encontre nada, saludos a todos y si necesitan mas detalles me dicen. gracias  :Smile: 

```

libtool: install: warning: relinking `coders/xbm.la'

/usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.3.4/../../../../i686-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld: cannot find -lMagickCore

collect2: ld returned 1 exit status

libtool: install: error: relink `coders/xbm.la' with the above command before installing it

 /bin/sh ./libtool --silent   --mode=install /usr/bin/install -c  'coders/xc.la' '/var/tmp/portage/media-gfx/imagemagick-6.5.2.9/image//usr/lib/ImageMagick-6.5.2/modules-Q16/coders/xc.la'

libtool: install: warning: relinking `coders/xc.la'

/usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.3.4/../../../../i686-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld: cannot find -lMagickCore

collect2: ld returned 1 exit status

libtool: install: error: relink `coders/xc.la' with the above command before installing it

 /bin/sh ./libtool --silent   --mode=install /usr/bin/install -c  'coders/xcf.la' '/var/tmp/portage/media-gfx/imagemagick-6.5.2.9/image//usr/lib/ImageMagick-6.5.2/modules-Q16/coders/xcf.la'

libtool: install: warning: relinking `coders/xcf.la'

/usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.3.4/../../../../i686-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld: cannot find -lMagickCore

collect2: ld returned 1 exit status

libtool: install: error: relink `coders/xcf.la' with the above command before installing it

 /bin/sh ./libtool --silent   --mode=install /usr/bin/install -c  'coders/xpm.la' '/var/tmp/portage/media-gfx/imagemagick-6.5.2.9/image//usr/lib/ImageMagick-6.5.2/modules-Q16/coders/xpm.la'

libtool: install: warning: relinking `coders/xpm.la'

/usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.3.4/../../../../i686-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld: cannot find -lMagickCore

collect2: ld returned 1 exit status

libtool: install: error: relink `coders/xpm.la' with the above command before installing it

 /bin/sh ./libtool --silent   --mode=install /usr/bin/install -c  'coders/xps.la' '/var/tmp/portage/media-gfx/imagemagick-6.5.2.9/image//usr/lib/ImageMagick-6.5.2/modules-Q16/coders/xps.la'

libtool: install: warning: relinking `coders/xps.la'

/usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.3.4/../../../../i686-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld: cannot find -lMagickCore

collect2: ld returned 1 exit status

libtool: install: error: relink `coders/xps.la' with the above command before installing it

 /bin/sh ./libtool --silent   --mode=install /usr/bin/install -c  'coders/ycbcr.la' '/var/tmp/portage/media-gfx/imagemagick-6.5.2.9/image//usr/lib/ImageMagick-6.5.2/modules-Q16/coders/ycbcr.la'

libtool: install: warning: relinking `coders/ycbcr.la'

/usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.3.4/../../../../i686-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld: cannot find -lMagickCore

collect2: ld returned 1 exit status

libtool: install: error: relink `coders/ycbcr.la' with the above command before installing it

 /bin/sh ./libtool --silent   --mode=install /usr/bin/install -c  'coders/yuv.la' '/var/tmp/portage/media-gfx/imagemagick-6.5.2.9/image//usr/lib/ImageMagick-6.5.2/modules-Q16/coders/yuv.la'

libtool: install: warning: relinking `coders/yuv.la'

/usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.3.4/../../../../i686-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld: cannot find -lMagickCore

collect2: ld returned 1 exit status

libtool: install: error: relink `coders/yuv.la' with the above command before installing it

 /bin/sh ./libtool --silent   --mode=install /usr/bin/install -c  'coders/jpeg.la' '/var/tmp/portage/media-gfx/imagemagick-6.5.2.9/image//usr/lib/ImageMagick-6.5.2/modules-Q16/coders/jpeg.la'

libtool: install: warning: relinking `coders/jpeg.la'

/usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.3.4/../../../../i686-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld: cannot find -lMagickCore

collect2: ld returned 1 exit status

libtool: install: error: relink `coders/jpeg.la' with the above command before installing it

 /bin/sh ./libtool --silent   --mode=install /usr/bin/install -c  'coders/jp2.la' '/var/tmp/portage/media-gfx/imagemagick-6.5.2.9/image//usr/lib/ImageMagick-6.5.2/modules-Q16/coders/jp2.la'

libtool: install: warning: relinking `coders/jp2.la'

/usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.3.4/../../../../i686-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld: cannot find -lMagickCore

collect2: ld returned 1 exit status

libtool: install: error: relink `coders/jp2.la' with the above command before installing it

 /bin/sh ./libtool --silent   --mode=install /usr/bin/install -c  'coders/png.la' '/var/tmp/portage/media-gfx/imagemagick-6.5.2.9/image//usr/lib/ImageMagick-6.5.2/modules-Q16/coders/png.la'

libtool: install: warning: relinking `coders/png.la'

/usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.3.4/../../../../i686-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld: cannot find -lMagickCore

collect2: ld returned 1 exit status

libtool: install: error: relink `coders/png.la' with the above command before installing it

 /bin/sh ./libtool --silent   --mode=install /usr/bin/install -c  'coders/ept.la' '/var/tmp/portage/media-gfx/imagemagick-6.5.2.9/image//usr/lib/ImageMagick-6.5.2/modules-Q16/coders/ept.la'

libtool: install: warning: relinking `coders/ept.la'

/usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.3.4/../../../../i686-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld: cannot find -lMagickCore

collect2: ld returned 1 exit status

libtool: install: error: relink `coders/ept.la' with the above command before installing it

 /bin/sh ./libtool --silent   --mode=install /usr/bin/install -c  'coders/tiff.la' '/var/tmp/portage/media-gfx/imagemagick-6.5.2.9/image//usr/lib/ImageMagick-6.5.2/modules-Q16/coders/tiff.la'

libtool: install: warning: relinking `coders/tiff.la'

/usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.3.4/../../../../i686-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld: cannot find -lMagickCore

collect2: ld returned 1 exit status

libtool: install: error: relink `coders/tiff.la' with the above command before installing it

 /bin/sh ./libtool --silent   --mode=install /usr/bin/install -c  'coders/x.la' '/var/tmp/portage/media-gfx/imagemagick-6.5.2.9/image//usr/lib/ImageMagick-6.5.2/modules-Q16/coders/x.la'

libtool: install: warning: relinking `coders/x.la'

/usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.3.4/../../../../i686-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld: cannot find -lMagickCore

collect2: ld returned 1 exit status

libtool: install: error: relink `coders/x.la' with the above command before installing it

 /bin/sh ./libtool --silent   --mode=install /usr/bin/install -c  'coders/xwd.la' '/var/tmp/portage/media-gfx/imagemagick-6.5.2.9/image//usr/lib/ImageMagick-6.5.2/modules-Q16/coders/xwd.la'

libtool: install: warning: relinking `coders/xwd.la'

/usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.3.4/../../../../i686-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld: cannot find -lMagickCore

collect2: ld returned 1 exit status

[b]libtool: install: error: relink `coders/xwd.la' with the above command before installing it[/b]

make[2]: *** [install-codersLTLIBRARIES] Error 1

make[2]: se sale del directorio `/var/tmp/portage/media-gfx/imagemagick-6.5.2.9/work/ImageMagick-6.5.2-9'

make[1]: *** [install-am] Error 2

make[1]: se sale del directorio `/var/tmp/portage/media-gfx/imagemagick-6.5.2.9/work/ImageMagick-6.5.2-9'

make: *** [install] Error 2

 * 

 * ERROR: media-gfx/imagemagick-6.5.2.9 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *               ebuild.sh, line   49:  Called src_install

 *             environment, line 2880:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *       emake DESTDIR="${D}" install || die "Installation of files into image failed";

 *  The die message:

 *   Installation of files into image failed

 * 

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/media-gfx/imagemagick-6.5.2.9/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/media-gfx/imagemagick-6.5.2.9/temp/environment'.

 * 

>>> Failed to emerge media-gfx/imagemagick-6.5.2.9, Log file:

>>>  '/var/tmp/portage/media-gfx/imagemagick-6.5.2.9/temp/build.log'

 * Messages for package media-gfx/imagemagick-6.5.2.9:

 * 

 * ERROR: media-gfx/imagemagick-6.5.2.9 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *               ebuild.sh, line   49:  Called src_compile

 *             environment, line 2845:  Called perl-app_src_compile

 *             environment, line 2520:  Called perl-module_src_compile

 *             environment, line 2558:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *               emake OTHERLDFLAGS="${LDFLAGS}" ${mymake} || die "compilation failed";

 *  The die message:

 *   compilation failed

 * 

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/media-gfx/imagemagick-6.5.2.9/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/media-gfx/imagemagick-6.5.2.9/temp/environment'.

 * 

```

mi emerge --info

```

System uname: Linux-2.6.28-11-generic-i686-Intel-R-_Core-TM-2_Duo_CPU_T5800_@_2.00GHz-with-gentoo-1.12.11.1

Timestamp of tree: Fri, 13 Nov 2009 05:15:01 +0000

ccache version 2.4 [disabled]

app-shells/bash:     4.0_p28

dev-java/java-config: 2.1.9-r1

dev-lang/python:     2.6.2-r1

dev-util/ccache:     2.4-r7

sys-apps/baselayout: 1.12.11.1

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.6-r2

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.63-r1

sys-devel/automake:  1.9.6-r2, 1.10.2

sys-devel/binutils:  2.18-r3

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.1

sys-devel/libtool:   2.2.6a

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.27-r2

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=prescott -O2 -pipe"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/php/apache2-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cgi-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cli-php5/ext-active/ /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo /etc/udev/rules.d"

CXXFLAGS="-march=prescott -O2 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="distlocks fixpackages parallel-fetch protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://distfiles.gentoo.org http://distro.ibiblio.org/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo"

LANG="es_ES.UTF-8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1"

LINGUAS="es"

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.europe.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X a52 aac acl acpi alsa apache2 apm berkdb bluetooth branding bzip2 cairo cdparanoia cdr cli composite consolekit cracklib crypt css cups cxx dbus dell dhclient dhcpcd dri dts dvd dvdr eds emboss encode evo fam firefox flac fontconfig fortran ftp gdbm gif gimp glitz glut google-gadgets gpm gstreamer gtk gzip hal hddtemp iconv imagemagick imlib ipv6 jabber java java6 javascript jpeg jpeg2k kde lame laptop latex ldap libnotify lm_sensors mad mikmod mmx modules mono mozilla mp3 mp4 mpeg msn mudflap mysql ncurses networkmanager nls nptl nptlonly nsplugin odbc ogg opengl openmp pam pcre pda pdf perl php plasma png ppds pppd python qt3support qt4 quicktime readline reflection rss samba scanner sdl semantic-desktop session smartcard spell spl sql sse sse2 ssl startup-notification svg sysfs taglib tcpd thumbnail thunar tiff truetype unicode usb v4l v4l2 vcd virtualbox vorbis webkit win32codecs x264 x86 xcb xcomposite xine xinerama xml xorg xulrunner xv xvid zip zlib" ALSA_CARDS="hda-intel hda-ati" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="mouse keyboard synaptics evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="es" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="fglrx vesa"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, FFLAGS, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, PORTDIR_OVERLAY
```

sin mas. saludos.  :Laughing: 

----------

## gringo

se soluciona si recompilas gcc ?

saluetes

----------

## demostenes

```
>>> /usr/lib/libMagickWand.so.2 -> libMagickWand.so.2.0.0

>>> /usr/lib/libMagickWand.so -> libMagickWand.so.2.0.0

>>> /usr/lib/libMagickCore.so -> libMagickCore.so.2.0.0

>>> /usr/lib/libMagickCore.so.2 -> libMagickCore.so.2.0.0

>>> Regenerating /etc/ld.so.cache...

>>> Recording media-gfx/imagemagick in "world" favorites file...

>>> Auto-cleaning packages...

>>> No outdated packages were found on your system.

 * Regenerating GNU info directory index...

 * Processed 98 info files.

demostenes / # cat /etc/portage/package.use | grep image

media-gfx/imagemagick bzip2 corefonts openmp perl zlib X djvu doc fontconfig fpx gif graphviz gs hdri jbig jpeg jpeg2k lcms nocxx openexr png q32 q8 raw svg tiff truetype wmf xml
```

Acabo de terminar de compilarlo en mi nuevo eeepc 1005HA   :Razz:   :Cool:   y no ha dado ningún problema en la rama estable con todos esos USE activados.

----------

## luisx

no he recompilado gcc pero esta tarde lo hare y les comento. saludos.  he recompilado solo libtools y xwd. esta raro   :Confused:  . saludos

----------

## luisx

hola quue tal, solo como comentario por si a otros les pasa, intente activando la use jbig y al mismo tiempo desinstale ccache, que era el ultimo emerge que habia hecho.

y ya compilo bien!. hahaha lo que ahora no se, es si fue por la use o el ccache. pero no quise ver. porque sigue compilando mi kde4  :Very Happy: 

saludos y gracias!

----------

## Dj_Dexter

Eso es sintoma que los .la estan sin updatear bien y por eso es lo mas probable que den error

Instale la utilidad lafilefixer que esta en Portage

```
#emerge lafilefixer
```

luego una vez instalado haz un:

```
lafilefixer --justfixit
```

si le salen muchas .la en Updating.... no se sorprendan ahora si quedaran fixeadas si hay .la limpias va a salir Clean Skipping Update..

esa util relinkea a las .la de libtool y las deja saneadas, a ver si con esa util deja de dar errores

si ya se soluciono, de todos modos use la util lafilefixer, de todos modos le servira de mucho

espero que le sirva

Saludos!!!

----------

